
Uber's Online-Only Restaurants: The Future, or the End of Dining Out? - troydavis
https://www.npr.org/sections/thesalt/2018/10/23/658436657/ubers-online-only-restaurants-the-future-or-the-end-of-dining-out
======
troydavis
> "When we see people searching for something but not finding it, that signals
> to us that there's an opportunity and there's unmet demand," says Elyse
> Propis, who leads Uber Eats' virtual restaurant initiative across North
> America.

>

> So the company approaches an eatery and suggests creating a virtual side
> restaurant, with those dishes people are craving but can't get.

~~~
sbinthree
Many restaurants in downtown areas have separate order desks / staff /
kitchens for online, it's a significant and growing percentage of their
business. Space is almost wasted on a single floor of tables, generally it's
more efficient because of expensive real estate and cheap people to just
order.

